
Decentraland shows the potential of blockchain and VR combined - louismg
https://venturebeat.com/2017/12/15/decentraland-shows-the-potential-of-blockchain-and-vr-combined/
======
lurr
> Proponents of decentralization say centralized VR platforms such as Facebook
> Spaces and Microsoft’s AltspaceVR will give their owners too much control
> over the content users consume.

of course.

We've been doomed to that since Facebook bought oculus. They want another
walled garden.

